# My fishy family..... Still a work on tank



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

Still adding all the greens too the tank but a work in progress



























Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats awsome that you have a sting ray!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice ray!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

Ty she's my pride of my tank. I also got tiger loaches I believe there called or dragon loaches. But I hate looked for them


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## aqualife2u (Sep 24, 2012)

Chadpanda said:


> Still adding all the greens too the tank but a work in progress
> View attachment 7158
> View attachment 7157
> View attachment 7159
> ...


*:fish:Wow what an awesome ray you have there... You have a great family... Keep it up :fish: Try to put some arowana on it to get some luck *


----------



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

That's my nxt fish it's only a 55g tank there just got a 125g and I'm planning on putting a red Ans silver one inside the tank and another ray


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

Update the tank I think it's done















Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## aqualife2u (Sep 24, 2012)

Chadpanda said:


> Update the tank I think it's done
> View attachment 7170
> View attachment 7171
> 
> ...


*It looks excellent bud ;-) Two thumbs up here for you... I really love angel fishes *


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

that ray is awesome!!!


----------

